# Weapons in Hapkido



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

what are the most common weapons used in hapkido?  which is your favorite?


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 20, 2003)

an eleven to twelve inch stick, often with an attached lanyard is my favorite Hapkido weapon. Extremely effective against joints and pressure points for striking, not to mention leverage during joint manipulations. It is also very adaptable to Kenpo techniques.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Disco (Sep 20, 2003)

Long Bo, Short Bo, Cane, Mr. Parsons favorite, Belt, some schools do sword. My personal choice is the cane. It's legal to carry and very effective.


----------



## Eraser (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey,

Disco.... I second your choice.. the Cane is an awesome weapon to carry...  when you take it to the mall.. people move out of your way.. open door for ya... and you don't even have to be using it like if you had an injury...  its one of my faves...  but i also love my short sticks.......   oh ya.. can't forget my feet and hands too!!!  I have those weapons on me 24-7


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

What weapons were originally put into Hapkido--at the beginning?


----------



## greendragon (Sep 22, 2003)

I love cane and knife as Hapkido weapons,,,
                                                 Mike


----------

